# [Polish NR] Rafał Waryszak 2.83 official pyraminx average



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## DGCubes (Oct 14, 2015)

That's insane. VGJ!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2015)

Oho nice


----------



## KaijunLin (Oct 15, 2015)

The guy sitting behind with golden hair is like Jayden LOL


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 15, 2015)

Is this guy going to get a WR? Drew you better practice


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow new fastest V-first user!


----------

